# Plants in Action Contest - (Cryptocoryne spiralis)



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

_Cryptocoryne spiralis_ - being used as a mid-background in front of _Hygrophila sp_. 'bold'.

http://i806.photobucket.com/albums/yy345/darrenmanthei/xC-spiralis2-1.jpg


----------

